# Florida Keys



## Joe and Mary (Aug 31, 2015)

We are getting ready to get rid of our sticks and bricks. Several years ago we drove through the Florida Keys. My wife remembers there to be a large area on the ocean side where there were a lot of RVs and tents on the side of the road. Was she correct?   Is it there and where?


----------



## saamjack (Oct 20, 2015)

Florida is an awesome state to see the beauty of nature. There you can enjoy fishing and will see then tents for camping. So, buddy if you and your wife is planning to enjoy camping there then you can go there freely without any hesitation. I am sure it will  prove a perfect destination for both of you. I personally love this place and want to go there again for fun with friends.


----------



## krsmitty (Oct 28, 2015)

There are at least 2 State Parks and I am sure several private RV parks in the Keys...Would need more info as to which one though.


----------



## veronicatone (Mar 4, 2016)

Florida is famous for waterways and bridges, nature, weather, and Disney World.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 9, 2016)

veronicatone said:


> Florida is famous for waterways and bridges, nature, weather, and Disney World.


veronicatone, Would you like to talk about your favourite waterways and bridges  of this region? I am keen to know about your interests and looking for your next reply with the photos of those places.


----------



## ElisaDikens (Apr 22, 2016)

It's an worthwhile place if you are visiting Florida to explore. In fact your tour to Florida will be incomplete without visiting all of these places. I also have been experienced it and it was a very nice kid of time for me to have fun at there. For sure visiting anything like that will be really nice for me i'm sure.


----------



## saamjack (Apr 26, 2016)

ElisaDikens, As Florida famous for its beaches so would you like to let me know do you love to spend time on beaches? 
I am curious to know and looking to you to see your quick reply and know that what are your interest to see in any region?
 I hope will see you soon.


----------

